# Vinnie Paz of Jedi Mind Tricks talks Boxing, MMA



## DumbOut (Sep 5, 2009)

"We caught up with Vinnie Paz of Jedi Mind Tricks at his recent appearance in Downtown Detroit for The "Hell Awaits" Tour. Paz is one of the most knowledgeable fans of the Sport of boxing that we have come across, and Raps as viciously as the man his name came from Vinny Pazienza fought. Vinnie discussed why he thinks Floyd Mayweather Jr. is a "Certified Bitch", why he would like to puts his hands on Kanye's chin, and what he thinks about MMA which may have our MMA Fans in a frenzy after watching this three part video." Vinnie is boys with Mac Danzig, but thinks that "There is something kinda gay about dudes rollin around in their underwear for three rounds!

http://www.dumb-out.net/2009/09/exclusive-live-interview-with-vinnie.html


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

lmfao @ that pathetic nerd rapper vinnie paz, dude is weak.


----------



## DumbOut (Sep 5, 2009)

DahStoryTella said:


> lmfao @ that pathetic nerd rapper vinnie paz, dude is weak.


Dude is the best MC in the game, hands down!


----------



## RWMenace (Aug 10, 2008)

Who the **** is this guy?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

He is a Rapper from Philly he has really not that bad My boy chills with them.

He is the first rapper.


----------



## DumbOut (Sep 5, 2009)

RWMenace said:


> Who the **** is this guy?


http://www.jmthiphop.com/

:thumbsup:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Didn't need to check the interview after he called BJJ gay. I was wonering though, what would he like to do if he got his hands on Kanye's chin, eat his face?


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

DumbOut said:


> Dude is the best MC in the game, hands down!


----------



## DumbOut (Sep 5, 2009)

DahStoryTella said:


>



LOL! To each his own man..


----------



## DumbOut (Sep 5, 2009)

CornbreadBB said:


> Didn't need to check the interview after he called BJJ gay. I was wonering though, what would he like to do if he got his hands on Kanye's chin, eat his face?


His words: "Knock him the **** out!" :thumb02:


----------



## DumbOut (Sep 5, 2009)

jus.paz.mac danzig.crypt.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

paz is good but he raps about depressing shit and references his mom to much


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

opinions are opinions i guess, so props to his fans lol.

though imo i put him in the same group as necro, sage francis, aesop rock, slug, immortal technique, cage, eyedea, sole, and the rest of those nerd rappers.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

haha you're really dumb aren't you? im not really a fan of the guys you just mentioned but to call them nerd rappers is just stupid


----------



## DumbOut (Sep 5, 2009)

DahStoryTella said:


> opinions are opinions i guess, so props to his fans lol.
> 
> though imo i put him in the same group as necro, sage francis, aesop rock, slug, immortal technique, cage, eyedea, sole, and the rest of those nerd rappers.


I don't see how you put Vinnie in the Nerd Rap category. Most of those others you mentioned are nerd rappers minus Immortal Technique and Necro (Although Im not the biggest Necro fan) Vinnie raps about real shit and is the rawest dude on the mic IMO. El-P is the definition of nerd rap.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

atleast we agree on EL-P though lmao


----------



## DumbOut (Sep 5, 2009)

DahStoryTella said:


> atleast we agree on EL-P though lmao


:thumbsup:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

DumbOut said:


> jus.paz.mac danzig.crypt.


Ah, Vinnie is the 12 dudes in the blue shirt second from the left, yeah?


----------



## RWMenace (Aug 10, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> Ah, Vinnie is the 12 dudes in the blue shirt second from the left, yeah?


hahahaha


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Question*

So what do the big guys have to do with Danzig?


----------



## DumbOut (Sep 5, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> So what do the big guys have to do with Danzig?


Mac Danzig is friends with Vinnie. He discusses it in the video interview, part 2 I believe, and Mac's ring entrance music was an older song from these guys on the Ultimate Finale show for the season Danzig won. :thumbsup:


----------



## Light_Speed (Jun 3, 2009)

DahStoryTella said:


>


lol at homie puttin vinnie whatever over kiss...lmaoo but kiss fell off.... if were talkin right now..the boy drizzy drake is a beast


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

Light_Speed said:


> lol at homie puttin vinnie whatever over kiss...lmaoo but kiss fell off.... if were talkin right now..the boy drizzy drake is a beast


haha not my kinda hiphop, but i think drake got some bars.

really like that Say What's Real track, that joint with Saukrates called ''The Search'' is some heat too.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

if anyone disrespectes vinnie p or anyone from JMT then your really dont understand the message they are sending, and you really dont uunderstand the underground rap scene at all. Vinnie is a leader and has a massive cult following for a good reason.


----------



## DumbOut (Sep 5, 2009)

Light_Speed said:


> lol at homie puttin vinnie whatever over kiss...lmaoo but kiss fell off.... if were talkin right now..the boy drizzy drake is a beast


Drake? Yeah he is the best thing out there if you're a 14 year old girl! 
:sarcastic12:


----------



## DumbOut (Sep 5, 2009)

dutch sauce said:


> if anyone disrespectes vinnie p or anyone from JMT then your really dont understand the message they are sending, and you really dont uunderstand the underground rap scene at all. Vinnie is a leader and has a massive cult following for a good reason.


:thumbsup: Dutch you speak the truth my brother !


----------



## Light_Speed (Jun 3, 2009)

DumbOut said:


> Drake? Yeah he is the best thing out there if you're a 14 year old girl!
> :sarcastic12:


people hate on him because he does the rnb than too... but i know drake from way before the fame..hes from toronto..hes a monster and would body any rapper in the game. take in the joint he just did with eminem, kanye west and lil wayne. 3 of the best on his track and he outshined them all


----------



## DumbOut (Sep 5, 2009)

Light_Speed said:


> people hate on him because he does the rnb than too... but i know drake from way before the fame..hes from toronto..hes a monster and would body any rapper in the game. take in the joint he just did with eminem, kanye west and lil wayne. 3 of the best on his track and he outshined them all


He can sing, I'll give him that much. But as an MC he is weak IMO. Vinnie brings the raw lyrics and true-school beats and thats what I like. This other stuff sounds like bubble-gum pop music to me. Like I said though to each his own.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Question*

So why are we talking about RNB in an MMA forum?


----------



## DumbOut (Sep 5, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> So why are we talking about RNB in an MMA forum?


:confused02:

the guy we interviewed is an MC, and somehow we got into a convo about drake who is an RNB type guy? 

:thumb02:


----------

